# Avatar: The Last Airbender -- Day of Black Sun



## flaminio

The mid-season finale of Avatar: The Last Airbender showed up as a separate program on my schedule -- and not part of my Season Pass. If your guide listing is similar, you'll have to record the episode separately.

Avatar: Day of Black Sun airs on Nick on November 30 at 8:00pm.


----------



## nachonaco

Wow, there are other people here that watch Avatar?!

:up:


----------



## Qwertinsky

I will have to look for this.

Avatar :up::up::up: has to be the best program ever to come out of Nickelodeon Studios.


----------



## WinBear

flaminio said:


> The mid-season finale of Avatar: The Last Airbender showed up as a separate program on my schedule -- and not part of my Season Pass. If your guide listing is similar, you'll have to record the episode separately.
> 
> Avatar: Day of Black Sun airs on Nick on November 30 at 8:00pm.


I was surprised to find this on my mom's TiVo to do list over Thanksgiving. I really enjoy the show myself, but didn't realize my nieces and nephews were watching it too.


----------



## flaminio

nachonaco said:


> Wow, there are other people here that watch Avatar?!


I just watch it for Her Most Serene Hotness, Ty Lee:










Seriously, it's a great show with deep plots and characters. It's always a treat to find a show that I can enjoy with my children and not feel my brain melting away in the process.


----------



## robpickles

Thanks for letting us know.

I'd have been pissed off if i had missed it.

Rob


----------



## Qwertinsky

flaminio said:


> I just watch it for Her Most Serene Hotness, Ty Lee:


Yeah she is cute but I like Mai's atitude.


----------



## Hercules67

Not only did I miss the DAY OF BLACK SUN movie when it aired on Nov. 30th (I am very mad !!!!), but I also missed the re-airing on December 7th!!! Does anyone know how I can re-structure my Season Pass so that this doesn't happen again? Does anyone know when this movie re-airs?

HELP!!! My 12 year old nephew is depending on me! (And me also, of course!!!) *smile* (I seem to enjoy Avatar more than most adult shows!!!).

OF course, I'll get the DVDs when they come out, and we caught the episode online at Avatarchapter.com, but it's not the same.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Qwertinsky

Hercules67 said:


> Not only did I miss the DAY OF BLACK SUN movie when it aired on Nov. 30th (I am very mad !!!!), but I also missed the re-airing on December 7th!!! Does anyone know how I can re-structure my Season Pass so that this doesn't happen again? Does anyone know when this movie re-airs?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


If you have Comcast The Day Of Black Sun is currently available On Demand (for free)

Also set your season pass to record all episodes, including reruns and you should catch it when it aires again.

Oh yeah, don't forget to add a season pass on Nicktoons channel too, they show Avatar reruns on there too.


----------



## n21jc

Use a Wishlist for Avatar instead of a Season Pass and you won't miss an episode when it comes packaged as a movie. That's what we do.


----------



## Hercules67

n21jc said:


> Use a Wishlist for Avatar instead of a Season Pass and you won't miss an episode when it comes packaged as a movie. That's what we do.


Thanks! I'll do that....

I am starting to move more and more towards Wishlists will all of my shows.....

I know this might not be the area to ask this question, but as in this case, is it better to just put the title in the wishlist, and then leave the "category" blank? (you know, don't tell it it's a kids show and a cartoon and all that?). Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Fleegle

I just thouht I'd jump in and add that as a 34-year-old man, I love Avatar. I wish Nick would do more shows that have this level of maturity and wisdom. 

Sadly, I missed the Day of Black Sun, but I obtained from a, shall we say, extra-legal source that has a torrent of shows.


----------



## n21jc

I just left my Wishlist as Title-keyword ' Avatar ' with no categories or anything else. It only brought up one false positive, an episode of some cop show (Law & Order?) titled Avatar. For my Wishlist for Medium, though, I do use a category because the title is so common.


----------



## Hercules67

You can also watch or download at:

www.avatarchapters.com


----------



## classicX

I missed it also.

And yes, I'm 29 years old and watch Avatar.


----------



## Fleegle

I went in and pulled it off of DirecTV OnDemand and made my roommate watch it. She'd seen a few episodes as I watch the show, and I've explained the basic premise. She was very impressed with the maturity o the show and with the writing and acting.


----------

